

Help Build the Smart Album - phonixllc
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thebandfamous/help-build-the-smart-album

======
phonixllc
Remember the ATrack? Remember the Vinyl? We’ve pioneered the Smart Album. Care
to see for yourself? Download our app - The Band Famous - FREE on the iPhone
App Store. Have an Android? Hey, me too! This campaign will help us give you
our EP "Last Words" and more great music and art for FREE on the Google Play
Store, too.

How cool would it be to get our in-app concerts?! If you’re living in
Minneapolis or LA, and we’re doing a concert in NYC, simply open up our app
and see our concert wherever you are! You can help that become a reality. Get
your rewards today and help us give this platform to the whole world!

Donations welcome and hugely appreciated! Sharing is caring, too.

Every one can have a Smart Album! We’re offering super cheap discounts for
mobile friendly websites and NATIVE APPS - purchase yours by backing our
campaign.

Thank you to everyone who is able to make a donation, and thank you for
everyone that is able to help us get the word out.

Norell, Lead Singer of The Band Famous

~~~
phonixllc
*8-Track (excuse the typo)

